# Kreg accu cut adding track Saw Square



## Akrus (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello, I need advice and help. I have a kreg acu cut system. I dream very satisfied. But I have a problem if I want to use it to cut 90 degrees. I have to use additional rulers and it will hold me back a lot. I want to ask can you buy a Track Saw Square that would fit on an acu cut, it doesn't have to be straight from the creek calmly from China.

The problem is that so far I have found only compatible with Makita and Festool

Theoretically, if you know a 3D model, I also have 3D printers, so I could print it, but I'd rather have it made of steel.


----------

